# Ice fish suits



## Mike'sGoneFishin (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello, was wondering if anyone has used those new ice fishing suits from Ice Armor, Clam etc. Was walking thru Gander Mountain yesterday and they are setting up for ice. Suits looked really neat and comfortable but sure are expensive. Just wondering if they would be worth the money or pratical for using when not fishing.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

Two words: Arctic Armor.


----------



## Mike'sGoneFishin (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Hart I'm assuming that you use the Artic Armor brand and it's worth it.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I have the Ice Armor convertable bibs that they had out a few years ago and I like them a lot. The Sportsmans Guide sells their own ice fishing suit that looks pretty good for about half the price. I was thinking of getting some this year. Can;t go wrong with Ice Armor, Arctic Armor or SnoSuit if name brand is what you're after.


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Northwoods in pinconning has the vexlar suits. Bibs are $79 and the jacket is $89. I have a couple of buddies that have them and they really like them. I think I am going to get a set.


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been using the Ice Armor brand for years. My 2 cents is buy what you can afford. some of the clothing can be real expensive.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well this debate usually ends up like Ford vs Chevy, Tastes great vs Less filling, so I'll tell you what I have and why and add it to your research on ice suits.

I have the Artic Armor (not to be confused with the Clam Corp Ice Armor suits).

Got it because it actually has bounancy and will float a 250lbs person through the ice. Plus it is very warm (when sized correctly, the sizing runs weird so try it on before u buy, if it is too tight u will be disappointed), I can wear less layers even on the coldest, windiest days (I'm a bucket sitter and have never fished in a shanty in my life), its water proof and wind proof. Also pretty light weight and comfortable.

Got a good deal from previous site sponsor who sold them in his shop for a very good discount for site members (unfortunatley I dont think he is affiliated with this site anymore for reasons other than his fault). They came out priced below all the other brands with the discount, plus I could try em on at his shop and have had absolutely no problems with the suit. 

More than enough pockets/storage, good hood and arm cuffs, padded knees and butt with extra material layer at both spots too so you are not gonna where these area out. 

Four years and this has been one of the best money I have ever spent on outdoor/hunting/fishing equipement IMHO. 

Hope this helps,

J-


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

SNOSUIT - Save $120 off jacket & bibs...!


SNOSUIT Performance Winterwear is offering to In-Depth Outdoors members and visitors a 20% discount off of any purchase made through the snosuit.com website!

To save 20% enter this promotional code into the promotional code box prior to check out: ido

Snosuit website >>> www.snosuit.com

Jackson, W.I. - When the round peg fits in the round hole, you go for it. In that spirit, Frabill, Inc, legendary manufacturer of premium ice fishing products, acquired Snosuit, LLC, the ice fishing industry's foremost designer of performance winterwear.


Jeff Kolodzinski, Marketing VP of the 71 year old Milwaukee area employer, said it was an inevitable and natural move. "The ice fishing outerwear category is substantial and growing. Frabill needed to be in that space. But to parallel the level of product quality our customers are accustomed to, we had to enter at the top. Snosuit gave us that opportunity." 

Previously headquartered in Cross Lake, Minn., Snosuit pioneered the high-end of the now well-established ice fishing outerwear category. The gritty northwoods company has never wavered from this pursuit of developing the best of the best, either. Snosuit founder Chris Leonard's mantra to "design and engineer the finest cold weather garments in the ice fishing industry" will survive and flourish under the stewardship of Frabill, too. "Frabill and Snosuit share an ideology of excellence," said Leonard.


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Artic Armor...great suit


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Artic armor is great but if your a small guy as myself the Small will not fit. :sad:

So I got the Ice Armour suit along with 2 pairs of gloves and boots instead. Everything is great but the jaket leaves a little to be desired. It dosnt hold heat well. But I do like the suit, and I wear it both ice fishing and on the pier. Just wear warm stuff under the jaket, I wear a nice under armour hoodie.


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

The Arctic Armor suits are great for cutting wind, rain and moisture, and I bought mine _specifically_ for the bouyancy as mentioned above. However, I will say this (and I've voiced this complaint numerous times on various threads here): they don't breathe well at all. You really need to get your layering down, because you WILL sweat if you're over-layered underneath this suit.

That said, I've seen the Vexilar suits at Northwoods, have put on the parka and held the bibs, and I thought they were extremely, extremely *heavy*. I expect they're warm, but hoisting that weight around will sweat you up, too, which you don't really want when engaging in any winter activity. 

I've read many people complain about the blue Clam suits as being too lightweight and not warm enough, though the gray Clam heavy duty suits seem to get good marks. 

Hope this has all been helpful.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have the Ice Armor extreme (gray) suit and it keeps me warmer than any other outdoor cold weather gear I've ever owned. The key to staying warm with any of them is to not wear any cotton clothing underneath, use synthetics so it will wick away moisture. The top half is actually two coats and you can easily add or subtract a layer. When I'm walking I hardly ever wear the top half, just the bibs. Then after setting up and sitting down for a few minutes I'll put the top half back on and stay warm.


----------



## deepbluesniper (Mar 6, 2008)

I have an Artic Armor, and it is WARM but bouyant. Most days i layer, and take jacket off untill the sun is down. I bought my dad an ice armor extreme, and he loves it too (he has rheumatoid arthritis, so really cold susceptible). Both bought at the same time in 2007, fished the same amount, both still awesome!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I ended up getting one one of these sets from Sportsman Guide. I am so far very pleased with it. I got an XL and it is! Even though I'm 6'2", #225 I think I'd like to see how a large would fit. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=316950&highlight=guide+gear


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

cabelas insulated, waterproof, gortex bibs have served me well .....


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a Mustang survival float suit of ebay for 150 and its warm, and i know ill float if i ever fall in. Ive noticed alot more on there lately as more ice fishing stuff is popping on


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Arctic Armor.. It's warm, very lightweight and will float 3 men. 

I guess if you aren't afraid of going through buy one of the other brands that isn't bouyant.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

StumpJumper said:


> Arctic Armor.. will float 3 men.
> .


If they each weigh less than 100#


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

RDS-1025 said:


> If they each weigh less than 100#


 Not sure where you got that figure, IDI claims "3 adults" regardless, even 300lbs is 300lbs more then the rest will float.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

StumpJumper said:


> IDI claims "3 adults"


I can't find that claim on the web site. Do you have a link?
I found about 285 someplace else but don't remember where.
Buoyancy in a suit is nice, but warm is what I am looking for.
I have been ice fishing for more than 30 years and not once have I needed a life preserver, but many times I have been cold.
And I do take precautions for going in the water, I just don't put myself in that predicament.


----------

